# Retrouver ancienne sauvegarde iPhone



## iDrummer (13 Février 2013)

Bonjour,

suite à une récente manip' ayant engendrée le plantage répétitif de mon iPhone 5, je l'ai restauré. J'aimerais à présent retourner à une sauvegarde que j'avais faite il y a 1 semaine (je me suis noté la date et l'heure pour bien prendre la bonne sauvegarde quand il y en aurait la nécessité).

Cependant iTunes dans la liste sous "Restaurer à partir de cette sauvegarde", ne me propose que quelques sauvegardes datant pour la plupart de l'année dernière et 2 sauvegarde d'il y a 1 mois.

Y a t-il une astuce pour retrouver cette sauvegarde ou un dossier particulier ?

Merci.


----------



## subsole (13 Février 2013)

Bonjour,

~/Bibliothèque/Application Support/MobileSync/Backup/

Jette un oeil par là ====> http://support.apple.com/kb/HT4946?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=fr_FR


----------

